# How much to take a cat to Australia from the UK?



## beaucoupnice (Jun 21, 2009)

How much to take a cat to Perth, Western Australia from the UK?


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

beaucoupnice said:


> How much to take a cat to Perth, Western Australia from the UK?


It depends on the size of the cat. Prices seem to start around 1100 quid.


----------



## beaucoupnice (Jun 21, 2009)

Zultan said:


> It depends on the size of the cat. Prices seem to start around 1100 quid.


Average sized cat. £1100 !!!! OMG - I can get a ticket myself for around £300!! Whats with that!!


----------



## beaucoupnice (Jun 21, 2009)

beaucoupnice said:


> Average sized cat. £1100 !!!! OMG - I can get a ticket myself for around £300!! Whats with that!!


Just got a quote for £950. Its quite a lot for a cat. Does anyone else have any experience of cheaper options?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi beaucoupnice, 

I don't know about price but I was wondering where you will be staying? In Perth itself? Will the cat be an indoor cat? 

I live in a more regional area in Oz (Limestone Coast) and a lot of cats here are kept indoors because of the local wildlife (mainly possums). 

You may want to consider the lifestyle that your cat will have once you're here since it may not be same from where you are moving from. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## beaucoupnice (Jun 21, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Hi beaucoupnice,
> 
> I don't know about price but I was wondering where you will be staying? In Perth itself? Will the cat be an indoor cat?
> 
> ...



Cheers Karen for your comments. I'm from Perth originally so I know what to expect. I once had a beautiful siamese cat for 21 years and we lived with a national park right behind us. They are resilient little ******s.


----------

